# Post-Draft: Free Agency and Trade Discussion



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Depth Chart:*

PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura
SG: Tracy McGrady | Luther Head
SF: Shane Battier | Steve Novak 
PF: Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes | Ryan Bowen
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

*International:* Vassili Spanoulis, Malick Badiane, Lior Eliyahu
*Contract Options:* Keith Bogans, Maceij Lampe
*Free Agents:* David Wesley, Rick Brunson, Ritchi Frahm

... Welcome to the Suck...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

MLE: Mike James
Option: Keith Bogans
VE: David Wesley

Trade Proposal: Luther Head & TE for Marko Jaric -- Jaric can play the big point next to Mike James (SG) on offense; Jaric can guard the opposing SG on defense while James guards the PG. Im not sure there are other big PGs on the market and Jaric looks like our best chance at running small with Mike James, Jaric, TMac, Battier and Yao. 

PS. Why the hell did we get Novak if we traded Gay for Battier? We should have picked up HASSAN ADAMS, MIKE GANSEY, or WILL BLALOK!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Our bench sucks, specially the frontcourt.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OMG, we look like ****


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> OMG, we look like ****



in truth we would still look like **** if we had stro and gay instead of battier, since gay is still raw and stro is stro


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ true.


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

Look at our roster: 

Sura .... we never know when he will trun up. even he turns up at the start of the season, can he keep staying healthy ? history tells us NO

McGrady... same situation as Sura

PF .... we need some good rebounder and shot blocker

C .... still Mutombo for back up ??? he is a nice guy but I just think he should retire.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Battier is our PF on most occassions. McGrady guards the longer types, biggest concern is foul trouble. 

PG: Alston / Sura 
SG: / Head
SF: McGrady / Novak / Ryan Bowen
PF: Battier / Howard / Hayes
C: Yao / Deke / Lampe

SG is filled in free agency. I think the emphasis is creating spacing for Yao.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Battier is our PF on most occassions. McGrady guards the longer types, biggest concern is foul trouble.
> 
> PG: Alston / Sura
> SG: / Head
> ...


Garbage.. thats a soft team. Only way we make up for Battier at 4 is by getting a long 2 that can play versatile. 

Im still hoping for Mike Miller, Mike James and Francisco Elson. We also should bring Wesley back if he'll take the vet min.

PG: James | Alston | Sura
SG: Miller | Wesley | Head
SF: McGrady | Novak | Hayes
PF: Battier | Howard | Lampe
CN: Yao | Elson | Deke

Bring in V-Span, Badiane and Lior when Sura, Wesley and Deke are ready to retire.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Battier did a better job than I expected guarding 4's last year: 

*Opponent Counterpart 48-Minute Production*
<table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellspacing="1" width="720"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#33cc33"> <td width="80"><center>*Position*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*FGA*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*eFG%*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*FTA*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*iFG*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*Reb*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*Ast*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*T/O*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*Blk*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*PF*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*Pts*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*PER**</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td><center>PG</center></td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td><center>SG</center></td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td><center>SF</center></td> <td align="right"> 17.3 </td> <td align="right">0.446 </td> <td align="right"> 3.6 </td> <td align="right"> 30% </td> <td align="right"> 7.2 </td> <td align="right"> 3.6 </td> <td align="right"> 2.9 </td> <td align="right"> 1.0 </td> <td align="right"> 3.5 </td> <td align="right"> 18.3 </td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#99ff00">13.9 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td><center>PF</center></td> <td align="right"> 16.5 </td> <td align="right">0.454 </td> <td align="right"> 5.9 </td> <td align="right"> 34% </td> <td align="right"> 11.1 </td> <td align="right"> 2.5 </td> <td align="right"> 3.0 </td> <td align="right"> 1.5 </td> <td align="right"> 5.0 </td> <td align="right"> 19.4 </td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#99ff00">16.7 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Not only is he crafty, but he's very strong for his frame. Mike Miller... one can only hope.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Battier did a better job than I expected guarding 4's last year:
> 
> *Opponent Counterpart 48-Minute Production*
> <table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellspacing="1" width="720"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#33cc33"> <td width="80"><center>*Position*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*FGA*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*eFG%*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*FTA*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*iFG*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*Reb*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*Ast*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*T/O*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*Blk*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*PF*</center></td> <td width="60"><center>*Pts*</center></td> <td width="50"><center>*PER**</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td><center>PG</center></td> <td>
> ...



Yeah, but hes taking fouls against the PF all the time... I see JVG's logic in taking Battier when I think back to how many open looks Bowen got and how it would have been nice to see him knock down even a third of them to keep the defense on their toes... but outside of Dirk, how many PFs can Battier really guard? 7 boards is alot for a guy of Battier's size and athleticism, but is that sufficient for a PF in this league? Battier is no Josh Howard.

-edit- Im thinking im interpretting the stats wrong... MRC, you mind giving some insight as to what this means?

-edit2- If we end up getting Mike Miller, this is a tough team to guard against and would help spread defenses very thin for Yao, Mac and Miller to do some serious damage.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Yeah, but hes taking fouls against the PF all the time... I see JVG's logic in taking Battier when I think back to how many open looks Bowen got and how it would have been nice to see him knock down even a third of them to keep the defense on their toes... but outside of Dirk, how many PFs can Battier really guard? 7 boards is alot for a guy of Battier's size and athleticism, but is that sufficient for a PF in this league? Battier is no Josh Howard.
> 
> -edit- Im thinking im interpretting the stats wrong... MRC, you mind giving some insight as to what this means?
> 
> -edit2- If we end up getting Mike Miller, this is a tough team to guard against and would help spread defenses very thin for Yao, Mac and Miller to do some serious damage.


Battier played a good deal of his minutes at the 4 spot last year, and the players he defended at the 4 only shot 45.4% against him. Compare that opponent FG% to 49% for Juwan Howard, 48.8% for Pau Gasol... even a defensive stud like Brand let his opponents shoot 46.8% against him, but he played the majority of his minutes at the 4 and carried a larger burden. 

I think this move will work if we get Mike Miller. We kind of drift away from the whole penetration aspect --- but with Yao Ming in the post and McGrady roaming the wings, shooting is much more important.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

We dont look all that bad.

If Battier becomes PF what happens to Howard?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Battier played a good deal of his minutes at the 4 spot last year, and the players he defended at the 4 only shot 45.4% against him. Compare that opponent FG% to 49% for Juwan Howard, 48.8% for Pau Gasol... even a defensive stud like Brand let his opponents shoot 46.8% against him, but he played the majority of his minutes at the 4 and carried a larger burden.
> 
> I think this move will work if we get Mike Miller. We kind of drift away from the whole penetration aspect --- but with Yao Ming in the post and McGrady roaming the wings, shooting is much more important.


To penetrate we can play Skip and MJ at the same time. This should set up nice shots for McGrady and Battier.

Can someone find measurements for Battier? e.g. wingspan, weight, maybe bench-press numbers from his pre-draft days (albeit it should be much higher now).


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damnit, they better give us Mike Miller.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

"*Pau Gasol, Mike Miller and Eddie Jones will all be back*. Damon Stoudamire is on the mend. Throw in Gay, Warrick, Swift, Johnson and Lawrence Roberts, and the team can run a little, too."

Says one Memphis journal.

I guess no Mike Miller and yes we get raped.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> "*Pau Gasol, Mike Miller and Eddie Jones will all be back*. Damon Stoudamire is on the mend. Throw in Gay, Warrick, Swift, Johnson and Lawrence Roberts, and the team can run a little, too."
> 
> Says one Memphis journal.
> 
> I guess no Mike Miller and yes we get raped.


damn, and I thought things couldnt get any worse...this is highway robbery.

looks like Memphis will be a better than us.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> damn, and I thought things couldnt get any worse...this is highway robbery.
> 
> looks like Memphis will be a better than us.




next year and for quite a few years to come


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

If only we had gotten Mike Miller, this team might turn out to be pretty good. Battier, Miller and Alston can knock down the 3's created by doubles and extra defensive attention paid to Tmac and Yao. Also Miller and Yao would potentially take some of the pressure of Tmac on the offensive end, allowing him more rest.....But seems like that isnt going to happen. Hopefully we can get someone like Miller that stretches the defense.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

For that SG spot, we should either throw in Howard in the trade with Memphis for Mike Miller or pick up Bonzi Wells in the FA. 
Or Head should really step up to meet the expectation.
Why can't Head go to China and train with Yao? I think everybody should go to China and train with Yao.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> "*Pau Gasol, Mike Miller and Eddie Jones will all be back*. Damon Stoudamire is on the mend. Throw in Gay, Warrick, Swift, Johnson and Lawrence Roberts, and the team can run a little, too."
> 
> Says one Memphis journal.
> 
> I guess no Mike Miller and yes we get raped.


I think West had a spy in the Houston organization that drugged CD when West was proposing the trade. THAT LOONEY OLD *******.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

NBA rules prevent the Rockets from announcing the trade until next month. By then, you will have forgotten all about Gay. OK, that's a stretch. You'll still be wondering who let Charley in the draft room.

The Rockets have had some Charley moments, too. They have gotten little or nothing from nine of their last 11 draft picks.

This time, they passed up a potential star to get a rock-solid veteran. They got better Wednesday, but they've still got work to do.

Their biggest need is still an outside scorer. That's where former Rocket Mike James comes into the picture.

He seems to be at the top of Dawson's free-agent shopping list.

Even with Battier and James, the Rockets won't be as good as San Antonio and Dallas. But they may have closed the gap enough to make it interesting next spring.

[email protected]


Well that makes me feel a little better? Though I sincerely hope *after stabbing the fans in gut*, they are "Serious" about getting MJ,  . He's supposed to be on Sports Sunday this weekend so maybe thats' a good sign. He has to know that we can't give him more than MLE (5/6 million per) I'm not sure if we need to think of picking up some other guard/or rebounder as well. If we sign James, we've got Novak/Howard/Hayes at SF/PF you've traded for Battier, maybe getting like Jannero Pargo or Eddie House really completes the team. IMO though we still need to bring up Badiane for extra size and strength. We essentially just need a much younger backup C, Dke belongs at the end of the bench for emergencies. I'd like a young guy healty backing up Yao defensively.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*San Antonio Sends:* Brent Barry, 07 2nd
*San Antonio Receives:* Luther Head, TE, 07 1st

*MLE:* Greg Buckner/Fred Jones/John Salmons/Bernard Robinson
Reggie Evans/Darius Songaila/Francisco Elson/ Scot Pollard

*Min:* Mikki Moore

PG: Mike James | Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura
SG: Brent Barry | Greg Buckner | Keith Bogans
SF: Tracy McGrady | Shane Battier | Steve Novak
PF: Reggie Evans | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Mikki Moore


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I would do that trade without the 07 1st. And what does Buckner do that Bogans doesn't?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> I would do that trade without the 07 1st. And what does Buckner do that Bogans doesn't?



Defend much better.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It looks like we will be getting Mike James with the MLE, the only hitch right now is the length of the contract. Dawson will be meeting with his and Marcus Banks' agent on Thursday. I was hoping we could get James via a sign-and-trade using our exception and use the MLE on Greg Buckner and Lindsay Hunter.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

We need evans or chandler in here. I think were pretty sure that were gonna use the MLE on james. Im just hoping for a sign-and-trade with the bulls or the nuggets for evans or chandler.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> *San Antonio Sends:* Brent Barry, 07 2nd
> *San Antonio Receives:* Luther Head, TE, 07 1st
> 
> *MLE:* Greg Buckner/Fred Jones/John Salmons/Bernard Robinson
> ...


Wait, how did Mike James get there without using the MLE or making a trade?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> *San Antonio Sends:* Brent Barry, 07 2nd
> *San Antonio Receives:* Luther Head, TE, 07 1st
> 
> *MLE:* Greg Buckner/Fred Jones/John Salmons/Bernard Robinson
> ...


This trade idea is much much worse than Memphis one Barry has really bad contract and he has played really poorly for last two years also he is old.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ I agree. He's still clearly better than Head at this point, but he's 34 and steadily declining.

Can anyone tell me how good a defender Reggie Evans is? If he's nothing special in that area, then what exactly does he bring that Hayes doesn't?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ I agree. He's still clearly better than Head at this point, but he's 34 and steadily declining.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how good a defender Reggie Evans is? If he's nothing special in that area, then what exactly does he bring that Hayes doesn't?


I don't know guys I "like" Luther, but to get a proven shooter/passer like Barry I'd do it, providing his contract wasn't too ridiculous. I heard on 610 that JR Smith is interested in the Rocs', doesn't wanna play for Byron Scott anymore cuz he benched him. His athleticism would be fantastic, I like his intensity, is he still on a rookie deal? Could we send Head/Bogans to NO for him? or Bowen for that matter (expiring contract next yr).
Even with James, don't we still need the prototypical big two guard??? Barry would be 'smart' and 'safe', Butler or Smith would be excellent and cheaper in the longrun. Frankly I'd rather have Wesely than Bogans, that dude is just total garbage to me> missing layups, bricking threes, TOprone? Just give his mins to Head or Hayes. . .Bogans and Bowen suck suck suck suck.
*Sura/Bogans + future 1st rd pk for JR Smith*. Now that NO has Peja/Bobby Jackson with David West, I doubt he'd get any mins? 2 expiring contracts we have to get something for IMO....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

J.R. is still on his rookie contract which is $1,067,400 for the 06-07 season. I would love to bring him over consider his ability. 
I can see him starting for this team
With J.R. being the SG, we have more options to go. 
His 3-pointer is about 30%. 
He has high flying dunks for those who love to watch highlight reels.
He can take the pressure off T-Mac. 
If he has the heart of being one of the Rockets, I say give him a chance, if we dont like him, we can let him go next year.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> I don't know guys I "like" Luther, but to get a proven shooter/passer like Barry I'd do it, providing his contract wasn't too ridiculous. I heard on 610 that JR Smith is interested in the Rocs', doesn't wanna play for Byron Scott anymore cuz he benched him. His athleticism would be fantastic, I like his intensity, is he still on a rookie deal? Could we send Head/Bogans to NO for him? or Bowen for that matter (expiring contract next yr).
> Even with James, don't we still need the prototypical big two guard??? Barry would be 'smart' and 'safe', Butler or Smith would be excellent and cheaper in the longrun. Frankly I'd rather have Wesely than Bogans, that dude is just total garbage to me> missing layups, bricking threes, TOprone? Just give his mins to Head or Hayes. . .Bogans and Bowen suck suck suck suck.
> *Sura/Bogans + future 1st rd pk for JR Smith*. Now that NO has Peja/Bobby Jackson with David West, I doubt he'd get any mins? 2 expiring contracts we have to get something for IMO....






thats a little too much to give for Jr Smith isnt? Future 1st rd pick or Sura/Bogans sounds more like it. But He's a good fit for us and giving them both would do fine with me


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> *Depth Chart:*
> 
> PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura
> SG: Tracy McGrady | Luther Head
> ...


ryan bowen plays PF now...
is bobby sura back??
hope we sign keith bogans... i really like this kid


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd take him righ away. JR smith is like a poor man's tracy Mcgrady (it sounds bad but it really isnt). He can score in bunches, athletic and can finish to the basket, something our Sgs for the past two years have come up short with (wesley,jackson,head). I think he'll still try and put pressure on the defense because you have t guard him.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> I'd take him righ away. JR smith is like a poor man's tracy Mcgrady (it sounds bad but it really isnt). He can score in bunches, athletic and can finish to the basket, something our Sgs for the past two years have come up short with (wesley,jackson,head). I think he'll still try and put pressure on the defense because you have t guard him.




Its true but after thinking about this for a while i realised that JR's flaws are just what the rockets do not need. His basketball IQ is low, every aspect of his defense is poor especially his man to man. 
Houston, apart from needing scorers, also need wing players who can defend properly and not make tracy mcgrady deterioriate his back


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

JR would whine like a little BEEOTCH once he started playing in the JVG system. I think everyone gets so excited about all these young athletic players we could get when you compare them to what we had on the bench last year.

Sure, JR is much more appealing than Bowen, Bogans, Wesley, and an injured Sura but, I'd take Wesley at the veteran minimum over JR any day. Crazyfan is right on the money with his/her assesment. We don't need another Stromile genius on this team.

We need to start acquiring some solid pieces this year and acquire and then a few more next year to make a pretty serious 07-08 run. Battier and James are a good start. Our roster will definitely be better than last year but, was it really that hard to improve on?

When does JHo's contract expire?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Is it really Mission Impossible to get rid of Juwan Howard? I wish someone can do the math and let us know. Getting rid of him and Bowen is a dream of mine. We should've kept Swift and Gay and allow him to grow with Yao and T-Mac.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> Is it really Mission Impossible to get rid of Juwan Howard? I wish someone can do the math and let us know. Getting rid of him and Bowen is a dream of mine. We should've kept Swift and Gay and allow him to grow with Yao and T-Mac.


agreed


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> When does JHo's contract expire?


Howard's contract status: 2008-2009 season is his option, with $7,375,500
2006-2007:$6,392,100 2007-2008: $6,883,800 
Sorce:HoopsHype


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... you can have Dahntay Jones from Memphis in this Stro+Gay for Battier deal...

Atlanta send Donta Smith to Washington and some cash to Houston
Houston send Gay to Memphis and Stro to Washington
Washington send Etan Thomas to Memphis
Memphis send Battier and Dahntay Jones to Houston

Memphis may agreed, because Stro isn't expected to stay in Memphis, and they need a C, so getting Etan is fine to them. Dahntay isn't expected to get much minutes with Grizzlies...

Atlanta does, because they need a big, so they get Lampe without giving much;

Washington does, because they've drafted two bigs and Etan is their odd man out; So, getting a useful PF in Stro (who will help them more than Etan actually) and a nice cheap backup SF/SG in Donta Smith is fine.

Houston: Since they've agreed to deal Stro and Gay, getting Dahntay make this deal less worse...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Howard's contract status: 2008-2009 season is his option, with $7,375,500
> 2006-2007:$6,392,100 2007-2008: $6,883,800
> Sorce:HoopsHype



hmmm...we have expireing contrats on dike and bowen that could be useful for those teams that want to dump salary (even though i am still a fan of dike)


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Juwan Howard and small TE for Austin Croshere and Scot Pollard?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Who would start at the 4?? Croshere??
uke:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I would rather Keep Howard. 
That trade is not good TManiAC.
Plus Scot Pollard is a Pacer FA.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Juwan Howard and small TE for Austin Croshere and Scot Pollard?


i like that, pacer fowards are tough and i think at least one of them can shoot threes :clap: help rebound, play d and shoot i like them much more then Juwan (ps: iam a pacers fan too, but houston is number 1!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> I would rather Keep Howard.
> That trade is not good TManiAC.
> Plus Scot Pollard is a Pacer FA.


Scot Pollard can be signed and traded.

Its not happening, Avery Johnson already snatched up Austin Croshere for Marquis Daniels... I guess Johnson valued Croshere's shooting and toughness. 

I would have definitely had Croshere over Howard.

a front court of Battier/Croshere, Novak/Croshere would have been deadly next to Yao and McGrady. Theres no way teams will double Yao with Mike James, Croshere and Battier on the perimeter.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Scot Pollard can be signed and traded.
> 
> Its not happening, Avery Johnson already snatched up Austin Croshere for Marquis Daniels... I guess Johnson valued Croshere's shooting and toughness.
> 
> ...


agree and i think that trade is good for both mavs and indiana since van horn is most likey to go somewhere else and i like M.D for indiana :clap:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Since the Rockets/Griz trade is not fully consumated, can the Rockets continue discussing other trades for Gay and SS with other teams?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> agree and i think that trade is good for both mavs and indiana since van horn is most likey to go somewhere else and i like M.D for indiana :clap:


Croshere is a quality guy and was one of the most consistent player on the Indy roster while JON was out. I would have loved to see him in a Houston uni.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Croshere is a quality guy and was one of the most consistent player on the Indy roster while JON was out. I would have loved to see him in a Houston uni.


sucks that hes going to dallas what do u guys think about getting Steve Blake? he is a fa i think and is rank 3rd in the turnover/asist ratio 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/stats?statsId=3741
nice with the three pointers, a pg probably cheap too


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Man it seems like every team has gotten significantly better and are making moves quickly. We seem to be moving so slowly to get James in here. Frankly everyday passes and another 'playoff team' makes another move and we do nothing. Now Croschere is in Dal, Jazz and Hornets keep moving guys, we still don't have a two guard w/ all this stuff going on. I keep hearing on 610 that we have nothing anybody wants outside of the obvious so here;s what I hope happens from a realistic perspective, knowing that we don't have any money right now:
Let's just sign our guys from the Summer league????

Jon LIII, R Frahm, L Baxter and why isn't Lampe on the summer team, he's still under contract?? We don't even know what he can do since Jeff never bothered to give him a chance to play in a season where everybody was hurt.
IMO we need to just bring back all those guys for the cheap. We know Frahm can shoot and handle okay, I'd feel better about bringing back him for like 600k than Bogans who we'd have to give like a million knowing he can't shoot.
Jeff wants 3 pg's, then bring back Lucas, we know he can pass and penatrate, he'd just be a backup and full-time bencher for emergencies/injuries.
Baxter has size, stregnth, more quickness than Dke.
No these moves aren't earth shattering, but at least they would be smarter than just signing Wesley, Bogans, and some other near-retirement garbage players, dont' you think. At least this way you're not out tons of cash if they don't play well for you.
We're still paying Sura, Dke, Bowen, all worthless at this point.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> *Man it seems like every team has gotten significantly better and are making moves quickly. We seem to be moving so slowly to get James in here. Frankly everyday passes and another 'playoff team' makes another move and we do nothing.* Now Croschere is in Dal, Jazz and Hornets keep moving guys, we still don't have a two guard w/ all this stuff going on. I keep hearing on 610 that we have nothing anybody wants outside of the obvious so here;s what I hope happens from a realistic perspective, knowing that we don't have any money right now:
> Let's just sign our guys from the Summer league????
> 
> Jon LIII, R Frahm, L Baxter and why isn't Lampe on the summer team, he's still under contract?? We don't even know what he can do since Jeff never bothered to give him a chance to play in a season where everybody was hurt.
> ...


Hellz Yeah, i agree. I was thinkin the same exact thing.. WTF are we doing? seems as if _they_ are wasting time, and/or not taking care of business.

*Damn it debarge, I swear..I agree with you every single freakin' time, lol..


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats what we get for having incompetent executives. If we had a half decent GM and owner, we would have made some nice moves that improve our squad. I think one thing our team has failed to do is stock up on talent. We think too much at pieces that fit. So when it comes to trades, we have nothing valuable to anyone.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Just an update on our backup PF discussion which i think also belongs here.

I just noticed that Chicago is LOADED with frontcourt players. (considering the hornets trade goes through) They have allen, brown, songaila, sweetney, nocioni and their promising rookie, Tyrus Thomas. Theyve gotta get rid of some of those players. Some of their indispensable players in that list is probably nocioni, PJ brown and Thomas. That leaves us with either songaila or sweetney. I want sweetney in here man, that kid can play. 18 mpg 8 ppg and 5 rpg x 2 = 36 mpg 16ppg 10 rpg +1.60 bpg :biggrin: . I doubt he'd start but those 18 mpg can turn into around 22-25 mpg because of howard's age and hed become a 10 and 6/7 guy off the bench. We could use that and after we get rid of howard we'll get that 16 and 10. We jsut gotta do this. Maybe trade a few guys with expiring contracts to get sweetney. 

Another guy to look at is Toronto FA Loren Woods 7"2 guy can do well backing up yao, long but a bit thin. Anyways i'd take alot of centers over deke now, cmon man you gotta start becoming our assistant coach along side Ewing and teach yao to be a REAL beast on the defensive end. 

Cmon CD just get us James, a decent PF and a back up C for Yao and most of us will forget that Rudy gay trade ok?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Kenny Thomas from SacTo?

Luther Head, Juwan Howard.

for

Kevin Martin, Kenny Thomas.


Lateral move for both teams. I dont see why SacTo may want to do this but I think its worth a shot. Hire Mikki Moore.


PG: Mike James | Rafer Alston | Daniel Gibson
SG: Kevin Martin | Bobby Sura | Keith Bogans
SF: Tracy McGrady | Shane Battier | Steve Novak
PF: Kenny Thomas | Chuck Hayes | Ryan Bowen
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Mikki Moore


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Is Wilcox even and option? Seattle isn't offering him much but, expect to get an all-star PF in return. WTF? Would Houston even have a shot if we were to offer JHo, TE, and a first rounder or Sura?

Rafer+TMac+Battier+Wilcox+Yao=SWEET!!!

Bench: MJames, CHayes, KBogans, LBaxter, Deke, ???


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Another wild idea:

Juwan Howard, $4.2 Mill TE, 07 2nd
Antonio Daniels, Jared Jeffries

Min: Loren Woods

PG: Mike James | Rafer Alston | JL III
SG: Antonio Daniels | Luther Head | Bobby Sura
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak | Keith Bogans
PF: Shane Battier | Jared Jeffries | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Loren Woods | Dikembe Mutombo

PG: Antonio Daniels
SG: Tracy McGrady
SF: Shane Battier
PF: Loren Woods
CN: Yao Ming

^Thats a tall and quick team


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think we could survive in the WC with no real PF. I still like the trade though.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

darkballa said:


> I want sweetney in here man, that kid can play. 18 mpg 8 ppg and 5 rpg x 2 = 36 mpg 16ppg 10 rpg +1.60 bpg :biggrin: . I doubt he'd start but those 18 mpg can turn into around 22-25 mpg because of howard's age and hed become a 10 and 6/7 guy off the bench. We could use that and after we get rid of howard we'll get that 16 and 10. We jsut gotta do this. Maybe trade a few guys with expiring contracts to get sweetney.


I was pretty impressed with Sweetney when I saw him in New York. However, I don't think he'd be an ideal fit with Yao. The three things we want most from a power forward on this team are defense, rebounding and a mid-range jumper. Sweetney is a decent rebounder, and that's about it. He can also score in the post, but that isn't so useful with Yao there.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Since the Rockets/Griz trade is not fully consumated, can the Rockets continue discussing other trades for Gay and SS with other teams?




I dont think so. Wouldnt be right for the rockets to do that espcicially if they had agreed the deal with memphis.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> I don't think we could survive in the WC with no real PF. I still like the trade though.


Yeah, I dont like that we dont have a "real PF." 

Like you, I think its still an upgrade over Juwan Howard.. and I like Antonio Daniels starting next to Mike James because he can play the big PG. Mike James and Daniels are great at getting to the basket. Daniels is a system player like Battier.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Yeah, I dont like that we dont have a "real PF."
> 
> Like you, I think its still an upgrade over Juwan Howard.. and I like Antonio Daniels starting next to Mike James because he can play the big PG. Mike James and Daniels are great at getting to the basket. Daniels is a system player like Battier.




And a great system player at that too. He's experienced if thats what JVG wants and can handle and pass the ball well. Decent shooter too


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> And a great system player at that too. He's experienced if thats what JVG wants and can handle and pass the ball well. Decent shooter too


 :yes: 

Daniels was our 1st or 2nd choice for PG 2 years ago. I think he fits the bill for athleticism, passing, shooting, defense, etc that were looking for in the backcourt. Looks like JVG and CD are looking for great system players to compliment Yao and McGrady. I forget which way AD is known for driving, If Im not mistaken, may consider him unstoppable driving right. I think with this lineup we can play a very similar style to Miami and have comparable success.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> :yes:
> 
> Daniels was our 1st or 2nd choice for PG 2 years ago. I think he fits the bill for athleticism, passing, shooting, defense, etc that were looking for in the backcourt. Looks like JVG and CD are looking for great system players to compliment Yao and McGrady. I forget which way AD is known for driving, If Im not mistaken, may consider him unstoppable driving right. I think with this lineup we can play a very similar style to Miami and have comparable success.





Completely true but how can we entice the Wizards to let him have us?
Howard and a 2nd rounder?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Completely true but how can we entice the Wizards to let him have us?
> Howard and a 2nd rounder?


IMHO, Juwan Howard and 2nd is enough to snatch up Antonio Daniels and the TE is enough to snatch up Jared Jeffries (to avoid rivals Philly from signing Jared Jeffries).


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> IMHO, Juwan Howard and 2nd is enough to snatch up Antonio Daniels and the TE is enough to snatch up Jared Jeffries (to avoid rivals Philly from signing Jared Jeffries).





Well its easy to say here, But the rockets management dont seem to grasp it.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

They better do something about our situation in the Frontcourt as we don't have enough size down there. We still dont have a back-up to Yao. I suppose Hayes might also make a strong push for the back-up to Howard.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4032171.html



> LAS VEGAS - Mike James, the Rockets' primary free agent target, has postponed his decision about where he would play next season until Monday, James' agent Bill Duffy said.
> 
> James is choosing between offers from the Rockets, Mavericks and Timberwolves, all above the salary cap and limited to offering the mid-level exception unless they can reach agreement with the Toronto Raptors on a sign-and-trade deal. James chose to wait until Monday when he is scheduled to meet with Mavericks coach Avery Johnson.





> Duffy said he there is "ongoing dialogue" about a sign-and-trade arrangement with the Raptors. That would allow teams to pay more than the mid-level exception, expected to begin at about $5 million, but there are do not seem to be many players with appropriate contracts that would interest the Raptors.
> 
> The Rockets have a $4.2 million trade exception in which they could trade only a draft pick to acquire James in a sign-and-trade, giving him larger raises than if signing him outright.
> 
> "That is being contemplated," Duffy said. "He loves Houston, there's no question about that."


C'mon Mikey.... come to Houston (for cheap)....


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4032171.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He'll probably cost the entire MLE


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Anthony Parker 

A couple of posters are in CF are talking about Anthony Parker. 6'6" wing athlete, veteran game, liked to a polished Brandon Roy. I would watch the video highlights before reading the article.

I hope we can nab Mike James via snt. The MLE could be so helpful if we can spend it on a wing and C.

PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura | JL III
SG: Mike James | Anthony Parker | Luther Head
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak | Keith Bogans
PF: Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Loren Woods


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/os-Dx0orSmo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/os-Dx0orSmo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2JpA6W3mZo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z2JpA6W3mZo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo8xZpv1bSw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo8xZpv1bSw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
Videos of Anthony Parker, I found on Youtube.
I think he is a great Athlete, and a great Wing player. However for some reason I found Kobe's style in him, fade away shots maybe. I dont know. Bull hug?
The other problem is that he is 31 yrs old, and maybe looking for lots of money I guess. I dont think we can bring both Mike James and A.Parker over.

Since, I've only seen the highlights I could be wrong, discussion needed.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Aren't we suppose to find out today whether or not James will sign with us?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Aren't we suppose to find out today whether or not James will sign with us?


Supposedly.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Do we think the James delay means that CD is really trying to get that S&T done so that we get to keep our MLE to sign some other players?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Do we think the James delay means that CD is really trying to get that S&T done so that we get to keep our MLE to sign some other players?


I think CD is definitely trying to work out a S&T before he straight up signs James to the MLE. If he is able to work out the trade deal the Houston would be blessed in being able to possibly bring in the combo of Francisco Elson and Fred Jones to provide depth up front and in the backcourt. Obviously, the Rockets could go in other directions with other players as well, but bringing in a backup center and an athletic guard would be ideal.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the Idea of Sign and Trade for Mike James. I would be more than willing to trade away Howard and Bowen for Mike James. 
With MLE as jworth said, bringing in Elson and Fread Jones would be fantastic. 
I thik we are ready for next season, if everybody stays healthy we are the team.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Insightful commentary by Gater in response to Rockets Dynasty on CF.net :




Rockets Dynasty said:


> I tuned into WFAN to see if I got anything on this.
> 
> There was an interesting blurb.
> 
> ...





GATER said:


> The numbers are close enough to reality IMHO that it doesn't matter what the source was. It's a very plausible scenario.
> 
> I don't think the TPups will offer a 5th year. But (like most of us here who are paying attention) Dallas knows that if they offer the 5th year MLE, they force the Rockets to use their full 5 year MLE to match. And that action means we can't SnT James and still have a full MLE remaining to close the talent gap.
> 
> ...



In summary, it seems that we are at the mercy of the Mavs.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Nope, Mike James likes it here, he has a house in houston and he stated in one article all he wanted was a home. He's not in it for the money


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

darkballa said:


> Nope, Mike James likes it here, he has a house in houston and he stated in one article all he wanted was a home. He's not in it for the money


Its mostly about the money. Dallas and Houston arent that far apart, right? Would you move from Houston to Dallas for $5 Million?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually, from Houston to Dallas it's about a five hour drive. Texas is huge.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Actually, from Houston to Dallas it's about a five hour drive. Texas is huge.


Or a 45 minute plane ride.

$5 Million will buy you a lot of plane rides.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He's gonna get a $5 million from Houston, too. I think it's just the role that he will be playing on the team.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> He's gonna get a $5 million from Houston, too. I think it's just the role that he will be playing on the team.


I meant an extra 5 million.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why whould he get an extra $5 million? Unless he is signing with a team with Cap Space. 
The Mavs could only offer him the MLE too, right?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Stray away from Mike James for a minute...Anthony Parker is the size (that MJ does not have) of a SG that we really need. If we can somehow trade someone for cap space in order to sign Parker...Thoughts on Parker INSTEAD of James?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Why whould he get an extra $5 million? Unless he is signing with a team with Cap Space.
> The Mavs could only offer him the MLE too, right?


You cant just look at the first year of the offer. You've got to look at how many years are offered in the contract and the payscale for each year. (e.g. MLE, 4 years = $5.4 x 4 = $21.6 Mill whereas MLE, 5 years = 5.4 x 5 = $27.0 Mill ..... making 5 million more dollars at an old age is important because who knows what kind of offers he'll get at 35... David Wesley is probably only good enough for a veterans min of 1 mill when he could have been making like 5 mill if his contract was just a year longer)


I posted earlier:



> Dallas and Minnesotta are offering supposedly
> 
> roughly 4 years $23.4 million
> 
> ...


The only way Mike James goes to Dallas is if they offer more and Houston does not match. Cuban isnt shy with money so Im saying if Mike James gets an extra year in his contract offer (meaning an extra 5 Mill), or if he gets a higher pay scale, or just more money each year in general... It wouldnt make the decision hard for Mike James to choose between Dallas and Houston. Sure Houston is home... but for that extra money... Im sure Dallas looks more like home than Houston.

Its different in the case of Minnesota... Minnesota is far from Houston... where his wife would like to live so maybe money isnt the only factor if he should decide to go to Minny. 

Am I making sense?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Stray away from Mike James for a minute...Anthony Parker is the size (that MJ does not have) of a SG that we really need. If we can somehow trade someone for cap space in order to sign Parker...Thoughts on Parker INSTEAD of James?


Parker is reportedly sign with the Raptors. I guess he is off the radar.
Mike James is going to be a T-Wolve


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Parker is reportedly sign with the Raptors. I guess he is off the radar.
> Mike James is going to be a T-Wolve


I guess he wanted to start more than anything else.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Since Mike James is off, who are our back-up guards? i just eally hope that pat carrol, john lucas and novak come here. If john lucas can even put up half of his numbers i'd be really happy.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Buckner just agreed to Dallas....


Anyone in favor of bringing in Spree for the MLE?

Use the TEs and future draft picks to trade for any one of: Smush Parker, Antonio Daniels, Sasha Vujacic, Mo Williams, Damien Wilkins, Arvidas Macijauskas, Beno Udrih, Royal Ivey, Luke Jackson, Jaske, or Tony Allen.

PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura | John Lucas III
SG: Smush Parker | Keith Bogans | Luther Head
SF: Tracy McGrady | Latrell Sprewell | Steve Novak
PF: Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Juwan Howard


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura | John Lucas III
> SG: Smush Parker | Keith Bogans | Luther Head
> SF: Tracy McGrady | Latrell Sprewell | Steve Novak
> PF: Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
> CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Juwan Howard


That looks like a pretty good lineup. 
Will Spree come here for only MLE? Didn't he want more from Minny two years ago?
It will be good for him to come though. JVG knows this guy's game, plus he got great defense. 
Bringing in Smush would be great, but would the Lakers do it? I know they have lots of guards now; however, Parker was a big surprise last year for them. I dont think the Lakers would trade him just like that.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> That looks like a pretty good lineup.
> Will Spree come here for only MLE? Didn't he want more from Minny two years ago?
> It will be good for him to come though. JVG knows this guy's game, plus he got great defense.
> Bringing in Smush would be great, but would the Lakers do it? I know they have lots of guards now; however, Parker was a big surprise last year for them. I dont think the Lakers would trade him just like that.


I think Spree would take the MLE. He got NO offers last offseason, the MLE is much better than 0, plus he has an OK relationship with JVG. I wouldnt be opposed to a short term MLE... perhaps 3 years, third year team option.

Smush would be very wishful thinking... I only put his name to show my point. We need a player similar to what Mike James brings to the table. Smush, Antonio Daniels, and Damien Wilkins would bring to Houston what most ppl think Marcus Banks is able to do and what were missing by losing Mike James. They are strong defenders, have the ability to shoot long range, can swing between positions with decent passing ability, and is within our price range.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Smush would be very wishful thinking... I only put his name to show my point. We need a player similar to what Mike James brings to the table. Smush, Antonio Daniels, and Damien Wilkins would bring to Houston what most ppl think Marcus Banks is able to do and what were missing by losing Mike James. They are strong defenders, have the ability to shoot long range, can swing between positions with decent passing ability, and is within our price range.


Smush plays defense??...I thought he was like Flip Murray. 

I would take Daniels or Wilkins as they would give more size to our backcourt.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Smush plays defense??...I thought he was like Flip Murray.
> 
> I would take Daniels or Wilkins as they would give more size to our backcourt.


Smush is a good all-around player. He plays the passing lanes very well and can be very disruptive on defense.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Buckner just agreed to Dallas....
> 
> 
> Anyone in favor of bringing in Spree for the MLE?
> ...


All I can say is "YUCK" to that roster... :raised_ey Spree no way, cancer in progess wait for the tumors to erupt. I'd go for Mo W, or D Wilkins, or maybe Beno Udrih but Jeff hates international players not name Yao, Dirk, or Pau. I guess they can only have one syllable in their name or somethin?
All those other dudes are garbage and would want our entire MLE, Wilkins/Williams/ or Butler Are the only ones I'd even consider. Again we may as well do just the following:
a/ sign only JL III as Rafer's backup, if Sura is ready then he could play the two guard off the bench, or even start w/ Rafer but that w-gger aint comin back yall (and i mean w-gger in a good way, he's got soul its obvious :headbang: 
b/ (this summer league) keep a watchful eye on all the athletes there, not just ours look for a young two and bring him to training camp. ie. Wait n See for cheap
c/ bring Richie Frahm a known shooter/ball handler to camp as well
d/ sign a FA like House, Butler, Jeffries, Wilkins/Williams/ Stephen Jackson (trade) 
At this point we won't be able to probably get a 'real Swingman" for Tracy so we may as well get some shooting/ball-handling/speed House is little, but he can shoot and can penatrate/handle/very quick
I wouldn't waste any money on an overpriced FA or take an over-inflated contract on a garbage guy like Nick VE or Spree
ONE MORE TIME: JUST GET A TRADE FOR BRENT BARRY, let him retire a Rocket like his brother, we get everything in him except the Youth part, that can come later.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Parker is reportedly sign with the Raptors. I guess he is off the radar.


Pfft. Why would he go with the Raps? Anyone know how much he is being offered?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I would love to get Mo Williams but since the bucks traded away tj ford i'd doubt theyd trade him.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> Pfft. Why would he go with the Raps? Anyone know how much he is being offered?


12 million for 3 years


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How about Jackie Butler? He can play center and power forward. He rebounds and hustles, his defense is surprisingly good, and he really started to improve offensively towards the end of the season. And, like Ariza, he's only 21. However, he is a low-post scorer, which isn't ideal for us. Also, he's a restricted free agent. The Spurs just offered him $7 million for three years -- which he accepted -- but the Knicks might match it.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's about time to use this thread again. 
I guess Bonzi is gone as a King because the signing of Salmons.
http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Kings_Sign_John_Salmons.html
-----
I think there are more moves to come by CD.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I want a Houston rumor!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OK, I will give you one YM.
---------------------------
According to my sources(cough, cough), the Rockets are planing on a block buster deal that would send Ryan Bowen, J.Howard, Battier, Alston, and Head to Minnesota for Kevin Garnet and 2007 1st round lottery protected draft pick. You like that? With the pick (which is going to be a #1 draft pick), we are picking Yi Jianlian, that's right the person you like YM.
I just got informed that the deal would come around Sep 12 September, 2006 because Battier was traded and he cannot be traded until 9/12
Lineup for next year:
Yao/Deke
KG/Hayes/Novak
T-Mac/Filler
Snyder/Sura
V-Span/JLIII


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

We still need that big..... now that CD's done getting all these guards i hope he goes after at least a decent back-up in the post.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> OK, I will give you one YM.
> ---------------------------
> According to my sources(cough, cough), the Rockets are planing on a block buster deal that would send Ryan Bowen, J.Howard, Battier, Alston, and Head to Minnesota for Kevin Garnet and 2007 1st round lottery protected draft pick. You like that? With the pick (which is going to be a #1 draft pick), we are picking Yi Jianlian, that's right the person you like YM.
> I just got informed that the deal would come around Sep 12 September, 2006 because Battier was traded and he cannot be traded until 9/12
> ...


 :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> OK, I will give you one YM.
> ---------------------------
> According to my sources(cough, cough), the Rockets are planing on a block buster deal that would send Ryan Bowen, J.Howard, Battier, Alston, and Head to Minnesota for Kevin Garnet and 2007 1st round lottery protected draft pick. You like that? With the pick (which is going to be a #1 draft pick), we are picking Yi Jianlian, that's right the person you like YM.
> I just got informed that the deal would come around Sep 12 September, 2006 because Battier was traded and he cannot be traded until 9/12
> ...


No, I don't like that 'cuz you included Head in the trade


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Now it's our chance to get Bonzi, Sacramento might S&T him. Should we make offer for Wells

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...say_sign_and_trade_options_will_be_discussed/


----------

